# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Pompa Atman

## Keigo91

Mohon info gan.. Setahu ane kan Atman Has-20 itu upgrade dari Atman Ha-20.. 

Nah bedanya apa ya gan?

Makasih

----------

